# ViP 922



## Jim148

With my slightly tongue in cheek suggestion about additional features in a forthcoming 822 and with the announcement that Dish is acquiring the Slingbox company, perhaps the DISH ViP 922 will have ATSC modulators for all three of its HD satellite tuners, as well as an ATSC tuner, of course, plus the added Sling Box functionality. It could be the killer application for Christmas 2008!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100765


----------



## He Save Dave

I better start saving now. lol


----------



## dbconsultant

Isn't this the one that will have the built-in coffeemaker and toaster included?:jump3:


----------



## 4HiMarks

I'm waiting for the one with a built-in kegerator. ;-)

-Chris


----------



## P Smith

There is no real sign of such model(s), this is pure speculation at DBS with no slight rumors from the company.


----------



## BobaBird

P, how can you doubt a coffemaker? I don't have a source at Dish, but did hear it from a dbsconsultant.


----------



## dbconsultant

BobaBird said:


> P, how can you doubt a coffemaker? I don't have a source at Dish, but did hear it from a dbsconsultant.


Uh-oh, I have been confused with a 'dbs' consultant! Although since my 'db' stands for 'database' some of my clients do think I 'know all, see all'!:wizardhat


----------

